# My 10 gallon tank



## anesti (Jun 6, 2010)

got it as a christmas gift, i dont want to overstock but afraid i might have already. I bought 5 bloodfin tetras and when the salesperson at petland was fishing them out 2 very small ones sneaked into the net, so i ended up with 7 and paid for 5 only. Now im thinking about adding maybe 2-3 ottos or cory catfish in a week or so. is that too much for the tank?? Im also thinking snails but havent had luck with them before.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Bloodfin tetra setup:

The recommended minimum aquarium size for Bloodfin tetras is 60 cm (24 inches). Try to mimic the natural Bloodfin tetra habitat when you arrange your tank and include a lot of plants. If you have no previous experience with planted aquariums, you can use sturdy plant species like Java fern. Java fern will thrive without any special light; standard aquarium light is enough. It will also help controlling excessive algae growth since it will compete for nutrients with the algae. Leave a large open area unplanted in the aquarium to give the active Bloodfin tetras some space to swim around in. Many aquarists used a blue background in the aquarium to bring out the colours of their Bloodfin tetras. Including broad leafed plants in the set up is recommended if you want your Bloodfin 
tetras to spawn.

Taken from:
Bloodfin tetra

I think honestly its too small for them.If possible,look for a 20 long.Schooling fish need more length than height to be happy and show normal schooling behavior.


----------



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

If it's a freshly set up tank, then yes I'd say you overstocked, even with just 5 of them.

Truth be told, with 5 of them fully grown, you'd be fully stocked with a 10 gallon.

In a 10 gallon, you should only have started with maybe 3 at most and went from there.

Have you read up on the nitrogen cycle and how to cycle a new aquarium? I'd suggest you do a little research and read up on cycling a tank, and get a small water testing kit to monitor the levels of ammonia, nitrite, and nitrate during the cycle process (liquid test kits are ideal, but if you're on a budget the dip-strip types will serve their purpose).

You may be able to take a few back to the pet store; most will take returns for store credit.


----------



## anesti (Jun 6, 2010)

automatic-hydromatic said:


> If it's a freshly set up tank, then yes I'd say you overstocked, even with just 5 of them.
> 
> Truth be told, with 5 of them fully grown, you'd be fully stocked with a 10 gallon.
> 
> ...



I did the tetra safestart,and been testing for amonia and nitrates with kits. So far they are in the safe territory. I ve had them for about 6 days so i might not be able to return them.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

In the safe territory....no such thing for ammonia unless that also includes 0. And since you say it like that I assume you have test strips? If you do get rid of them. They are very well known for being inaccurate and don't show what the true result is. A liquid test kit is much more accurate and the difference can be the lives of your fish. Just a recommendation.

How long have fish been in the tank? You're probably a little overstocked, but the problem is you started off full....not the best way to go for a new tank and I'd say you're in for some water changes until the tank is fully cycled.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Your tank doesn't have an established nitrogen cycle yet. The nitrogen cycle is the process by which decomposing fish waste generates ammonia which is processed into nitrite, then into nitrate by 2 different forms of bacteria. Tetra SafeStart contains unknown quantities of both bacteria, however, it is not nearly the miracle "tank starter" it is touted to be on the back of the bottle. It is a supplement, nothing more. Until those bacteria colonize and reproduce to the extent that they can handle the amount of ammonia generated, your fish are in grave danger of being poisoned by excess amounts of ammonia and nitrite. And by excess, I mean concentrations greater than 1 part per million, or ppm. Nitrate may accumulate in the tank up to 80 ppm without adverse effects, however the only way to remove nitrate is by a 25-50% partial water change or by plants that consume nitrates.

Watch your water testing like a hawk for the next few weeks. Test as often as you can (daily at the very least), and if your ammonia or nitrite concentrations get higher than 1 ppm do a 25% partial water change, then continue doing them once daily and testing until your ammonia and nitrites are below 1 ppm. The end result, after a week minimum, is that your tank should not need daily PWC's and should hold concentrations of 0 ppm ammonia, 0 ppm nitrite, and 10-80 ppm nitrate.

Keep an eye on your fish for signs of stress and disease. White spots on their fins/bodies, wounds, white stringy poop and spiky-looking protrusions around their anuses, red irritated gills, abnormal swimming patterns, laziness, refusal to eat, flashing (bouncing off of structures and plants), swimming very close to the surface or the bottom, and rotting fins are all signs of disease and stress. A close inspection for 10-20 minutes a day should bely any of these warning signs. You will only have to do this for about a week before you may safely pass your fish off as healthy and out of the woods. Hopefully by then your tank will have a decently-established nitrogen cycle as well.


----------



## anesti (Jun 6, 2010)

So 3 weeks in the fish are very active,are eating well generaly feed them 2-3 times a day, generally flakes,micro pellets,and freeze dried blood worms. 3 water changes since i put them in. Seems like no stress and none of the issues from the above post. Except it seems some of the flake food gets through them and falls to the bottom, and they rarely go for anything that falls to the gravel. Im still thinking of adding snails(although i heard their bioload is huge). But i prefer shrimp. Which will clean out the flake food that has fallen to the gravel,and dont affect the bio load much.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Sounds like things are going along smoothly.


----------



## anesti (Jun 6, 2010)

VID00866 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!, here is a video i took of feeding time,in my attempt to film and feed at the same time i might have dropped a bit to much of flakes. But most of it was eaten anyway. Any suggestions on my tank.


----------

